# BestFire 18650



## kev mac (11/12/15)

I know and I'm sure somebody'll reply "never buy batteries with fire in the name"but I think I've found an exception.I bought a non regulated American Muscle mod by GearSpec,It is a beast and it came w/2 BestFire 2500 mAh,35 amp,3.7v 18650s.As they state on their site these are quality cells that they include in all the mods they sell.Since they were included in the price I gave them a shot,I don't know If they're rewraps of a major co. but I do know the performance is on par with the Lg4s I favor,so far.I've been using them over a month and bought a couple more to switch out in the dual series mod.I don't know what any one else thinks of them but the performance for the price I'm getting has sold me till proved otherwise.I'll still go for my Lgs first but won't hesitate to use the BestFires'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (12/12/15)

GearSpec? Never heard of it.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/12/15)

GearSpek American Muscle mod @ http://www.gearspek.com/collections/devices/products/american-muscle-supercharged?variant=6192228228
Funny that the blurb mentions button (nipple) tops for the 18650s, but the pics depict flat-tops over here.


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

If it is legit then I dont care what name is on it. Unfortunate name though as it makes me think of those pipe bombs called "ultrafire".


----------



## stevie g (12/12/15)

zadiac said:


> GearSpec? Never heard of it.


Well now you have


----------



## kev mac (12/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> GearSpek American Muscle mod @ http://www.gearspek.com/collections/devices/products/american-muscle-supercharged?variant=6192228228
> Funny that the blurb mentions button (nipple) tops for the 18650s, but the pics depict flat-tops over here.


Gearspek ,out of California sent flat tops,and their performance is still there.They don't have a lot of gear on the site but I've bought 2 items (the mod and a Plume Veil clone), and the quality seems pretty good, and fairly priced.


----------

